# Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht



## sasi (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe! 

Wir haben unser Schwimmbiotop (Größe 18 x 9 Meter) nun die vierte Saison. Am Anfang waren über 400 Pflanzen drinnen. Jetzt ist leider nur mehr ein kleiner Teil davon vorhanden. Besonders die Unterwasserpflanzen und die __ Rohrkolben haben keine Freude an unserem Teich und verschwinden regelmäßig. Die Ufer- und Sumpfwasserpflanzen wachsen einigermaßen. Auch die Seerosen fühlen sich ganz wohl. Ich habe den Eindruck: je mehr eine Pflanze im Wasser steht, desto geringer die Chance zu überleben. 

Wir haben nun die Wasserqualität überprüft: 

GH 10 
KH 12 
PH - Wert 8,5 
Co2 Wert 0,6 

GH und KH sind - denke ich - nicht so schlecht. Der PH - Wert könnte niederer sein und der Co2 Wert ist lt. diesem Wassertest viel zu gering (Normalwert zwischen 5-15). 

Was meint ihr zu diesen Wasserwerten? Wie kann ich unseren Teich zu einem üppigen Pflanzenwachstum bewegen? Wir haben dadurch auch immer wieder mit dem Aufschwimmen von Ablagerungen zu kämpfen, die beim Schwimmen nicht so angenehm sind. 

Ich glaube, wir haben viel zu wenige Unterwasserpflanzen, die für die Reinigung und für das Gleichgewicht im Teich so wichtig sind. Doch wie kann ich diese dazu bringen, so richtig zu wuchern? Bei uns gehen diese Pflanzen leider alle ein. Sogar die __ Wasserpest 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 
sasi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hi Sasi,

hört sich so an als ob den Unterwasserpflanzen Futter fehlt (im freien Wasser befindliche Nährstoffe). __ Wasserpest wächst z.B nur wenn viel Nitrat, Phosphat, ect. vorhanden ist. Nix mehr drin und Wasserpest, __ Wasserlinsen, __ Hornblatt, __ Krebsschere, __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt u.a (nehmen so gut wie alles an Nährstoffen über den grünen Pflanzenkörper auf) verschwinden/kümmern. Die Seerosen/Sumpfpflanzen holen sich ja fast alles über die Wurzeln (kommen mit deutlich weniger aus, bzw. holen sie sich direkt aus dem Pflanzsubstrat (Lehm, Sand) bzw. aus dem sich zersetzenden Mulm darin/darauf

MfG Frank


----------



## sasi (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Frank, 

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das hab ich auch schon vermutet. 

Aber was mach ich jetzt? Ich träume von einem überwuchernden Teich, wo man nach Jahren nur mehr wegschneiden muss. Davon bin ich ganz weit entfernt. Bei uns sind nur Steine und Mulm - Schlamm am Boden und es ist alles braun. Das Wasser ist allerdings klar, wenn es nicht zu warm und windstill ist. 

Hast Du einen Tipp?

Danke
sasi


----------



## JoergK (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe, ich darf mich hier mal anschließen, habe nämlich ziemlich das gleiche Problem. 

Das einzige, was wächst, sind Schwebealgen.:evil
Die letztes Jahr gepflanzten Wasserpflanzen sind recht mickerig oder verschwunden, die dieses Jahr neu gepflanzten, na ja teils teils.

Vom __ Hornkraut aus dem letzten Jahr ist gar nichts mehr da, und eine im Frühjahr gepflanzte __ Wasserfeder kümmert auch vor sich hin.

So sieht's zur Zeit am Teich aus:

Es grünt so grün....
 

und hier der 'Austrieb' der Teichbinse vom letzten Jahr
 

der Calmus und die __ Schwanenblume sehen auch nicht viel besser aus
   

auch von der Zebrasimse sind nur ein paar Stengel gekommen.
 

An zu wenig Nährstoffen kann's ja nicht liegen, oder ?
Sonst wäre es ja nicht so grün....


ach so, die Wasserwerte aus dem Labor noch:

pH = 8,05
KH = 6
Leitf. = 213 µS/cm
NO2 = 0,094
NO3 = 0,396
PO4 = 0,559

Habt Ihr 'ne Idee, wie ich die Pflänzchen aktivieren könnte ?

Liebe Grüße

Jörg


----------



## sasi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Jörg,

ja vielleicht haben wir das gleiche Problem. Unser Wasser ist allerdings nicht grün und wir haben auch kaum Algen. Nur Leere am Teichgrund ... 

Wir haben auch schon einige Male Unterwasserpflanzen eingesetzt - sogar sehr zahlreich - die sind alle wieder verschwunden. 

Schön langsam hab ich einfach Angst, dass das Wasser kippen könnte. Schön wäre, wenn hier jemand die Pflanzen aus seinem Teich schneidet, weil sie so wuchern - ich könnte sie sehr gut gebrauchen. 

Bis jetzt hat ja leider niemand eine Antwort auf unser Problem - Experten, wir brauch Euren Rat!!

liebe Grüße
Silvia


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hi,

gegen das grüne Wasser solltet ihr eine UVC vor dem eigentlichen Vorfilter installieren und 24h laufen lassen, diese verklumpt die einzelligen schwebealgen und lässt sie durch einen ganz feinsiebigen Vorfilter nicht mehr durch.

Ebenfalls solltet ihr zusätzlich den Teich beschatten in so fern er viel Sonne abbekommt, dies geht z.B. mit nem gespannten Sonnensegel. Je weniger die Schwebealgen abbekommen um so langsamer ist die Vermehrung.

die von euch beschriebenen Unterwasserpflanzen nutzen ja ebenfalls die photosynthese - brauchen also licht um glücklich zu sein. Im grünen wasser mit 10cm sichttiefe wird das leider nix.

Welche filterungen verwendet ihr denn ? Habt ihr auch fische im Teich ? Welches teichsubstrat habt ihr eingebracht ?

PS: die wasserwerte könnt ihr hier vergleichen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22011


----------



## Eugen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

@ Jörg

auf den Bildern siehts aus,als wären deine Pflanzen zu tief gesetzt.

@ Ralf

mit dem Beschatten wird sich Silvia aber schwer tun. 

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal beachten,dass Wasserpflanzen zum gut Wachsen auch ein entsprechendes Substrat uam. brauchen.
So wie Gartenpflanzen auch.

Nicht alle wachsen überall gleich gut.
Das wird leider nicht immer berücksichtigt.


----------



## sasi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo,

wir haben keine technische Anlage im Teich, kein Filter, kein Skimmer - Natur pur. 

Schatten klingt gut, ist aber ein bisschen schwierig. Im Moment versuche ich gerade jede Menge Seerosen zu pflanzen - diese wachsen auch gut - um den Teich zu beschatten. Sonnensegel ist nicht wirklich möglich.

Licht sollten die Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornblatt, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest) bei uns genug bekommen, das Wasser ist ziemlich klar. Diese Pflanzen benötigen ja auch nicht unbedingt ein Substrat, da sie schwimmen - oder liege ich da falsch?? In allen Pflanzenbeschreibungen steht auch, dass diese Pflanzen extrem wuchern und ganze Teiche zuwachsen können....

Fische haben wir keine im Teich und Substrat ist bei uns ein grober Schotter. Die Erde der Wasserpflanzen wurde von unserem Teichbauer bis auf die Wurzeln entfernt - das war wahrscheinlich auch nicht so optimal. Jedoch ist das schon 4 Jahre her und jetzt gibt es durch den Laubeintrag jede Menge Nährstoffe. Aber das hat ja - um wieder zurück zu kommen - nichts mit den Unterwasserpflanzen zu tun. 

Bei den Wasserwerten denke ich, dass unser Co2 Wert zu gering ist und der PH - Wert zu hoch. Wie kann man diese senken? Oder bringt das das Pflanzenwachstum mit sich?

Liebe Grüße aus dem Wienerwald
Silvia


----------



## JoergK (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hi Leute,

ich glaub, ich will mein grünes Wasser behalten !! 

vorhin von der Arbeit gekommen, da hab ich IHN gesehen.....

DER __ REIHER 

und Nachbar sagte, er wäre heut Nachmittag schon mal da gewesen. 

Ob und wenn ja, welche Verluste es gibt, weiss ich gar nicht, von Orfies und Goldies ist nix mehr zu sehen.
Die haben sich hoffentlich in der grünen Suppe versteckt.:beeten
Hab dann eben noch schnell ein Nylonseil um den Teich gespannt, hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen.
Aber dafür gibt es ja 'nen anderen Thread....

zu den Pflänzchen:

@Ralf

auch unser Teich ist 'filterfrei'.
Eigentlich sollten diese Aufgabe die Pflanzen erledigen. 

Hab nur 'ne Bachlaufpumpe, an derem 2. Ansaugstutzen ein sog. Teichrandfilter (Grobschutz) und ein Skimmer dran sind, beide über Kugelhähne separat einstellbar.
So soll ein Teil des Wassers durch den recht breiten (theoretisch) bepflanzten Flachbereich gezogen werden.
Und das soll dann, so meine Theorie, eigentlich filtern.

Substrat ist feiner Kies, ca.5-10er Körnung. Letztes Jahr die Pflanzen noch teils mit Originalerde, teils ausgewaschen direkt in den Keis gesetzt.
Wobei zwischen den beiden Pflanzarten im jetztigen Zustand kein Unterschied festzustellen ist.

Beschattung wird auch ein wenig problematisch. Das Weiherlein ist zwar nicht so groß wie Silvias, aber ein Sonnensegel von knapp 40m² hab ich auch nicht zu bieten.
Außerdem ist die 'optische Akzeptanz' seitens der Regierung nicht gegeben.  

Ich hab mir jetzt noch einiges an Pflanzen bestellt, auch Schwimmblattpflanzen, hoffe das reicht zum Beschatten.

@Eugen

bei der __ Schwanenblume und dem __ Wollgras hast Du wohl recht.
Da hab ich eben noch mal gelesen, daß die eher flacher sitzen sollen.
Die werd ich am WE mal ein wenig lüpfen.

Die anderen sollten doch eigentlich ok sein, oder ?
Hier die Tiefen, jeweils Wasserspiegel bis Substrat cm:

__ Kalmus: -12
Teichbinse: - 18
Zebrabinse: -15
Wollgras: -10
Schwanenblume: -15

Aktuell ist der Weiher aber auch proppenvoll nach dem Regengruß.
Ich lass den jetzt bis zu 10 cm fallen, solange der Skimmer mitmacht.


Möglicherweise könnte auch unser CO2 zu niedrig sein.
Wenn ich am JBL-Testset in der Kreuztabelle KH/pH nachschaue, komm ich auf CO2-Werte von <2 bis 5 mg/l.
Nach deren Tabelle ist das jenseits von Gut und Böse. 

Vielleicht muß ich mich ja auch nur in Geduld üben, abwarten und  trinken.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JoergK (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

kleines Update!

Es wird, es wird...:freu :freu

So langsam klärt sich das Wasser und die Pflänzchen scheinen loszulegen.
Sichttiefe schon wieder bei 30cm 

Letzten Samstag kam der bestellte Schwung Wasserpflanzen wohlbehalten hier an, gleich eingesetzt.
Dabei festgestellt, dass die vorhandenen schon recht viele Rhizome gebildet haben, die von außen zunächst nicht zu sehen waren.
Dort kommen jetzt überall neue Triebe raus. :freu

Woran es jetzt liegt, dass es aufwärts geht,

- an den neuen Pflanzen
- am gebastelten Minifilter
- oder einfach nur am  beim Abwarten....

... ich kann's nicht sagen, vermute aber mal, dass es am ehesten das Warten war..... 


Gruß Jörg

P.S.: der __ Reiher hatte einen geholt, unseren armen weissen __ Goldfisch...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Sasi!

JA!, genau an dem pH Wert und an dem niedrigen CO2 Wert liegt es,..

stell mal ein paar Bilder rein,.. ich schätze du, und auch die anderen haben das gleiche "Steinproblem" wie ich,..
Bei mir erzeugen meine verbauten Kalksteine,.. ca. 500-1000kG, einen höheren pH Wert (typisch 8,5 / 9,0)

Dadurch kannst du quasi den CO2 Wert nicht mehr messen,...

Lösung wäre, Steine raus,.. geht bei mir nicht,.. daher dosiere ich aktuell künstlich wie bei einem Aqaurim CO2 REIN.

-> Was zusätzlich CO2 "Killt" sind die Algen,,.. daher wenn möglich abschatten und wenn möglich, Algen entfernen...

Danach bleibt deinen "richtigen Pflanzen" genügend CO2 zum Wachsen,..

Wie ich CO2 in den Teich "künstlich einbringe" steht hier CO2 dosieren

mfG. Micha


----------



## frido (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

bei zu niedrigen CO2 Werten sollte auch der Einlauf des Filters, Bachlauf etc. nicht von oben in den Teich plätschern sondern am besten unter der Oberfläche einlaufen-dann wird das vorhandene CO2 nicht so schnell ausgewaschen. CO2 Wert und PH Wert hängen miteinander zusammen-verändert sich der CO2 Wert, verändert sich auch der ph Wert.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo zusammen, 

auch ich kann meinen Schwimmteich hier einreihen,- keine Technik, Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen gar nicht, die anderen Pflanzen wachsen schlecht, außer  Seerosen.  

Michas Link - CO2 dosieren- beschäftigt sich genau mit diesem Thema. Bei Micha hat die CO2- Düngung gut funktioniert, für meinen Teich 75 - 80 m³ sind die Kosten einfach zu hoch, deshalb habe ich mich für einen anderen Weg entschieden, nämlich, den CO2 - Verbrauch zu verringern.

Da ich  in meinem Teich bis jetzt  keine Unterwasserpflanzen zum Wachsen bringen konnte und  alle anderen Pflanzen das benötigte CO2 nicht aus dem Wasser beziehen müssen, bleiben als Verbraucher eigentlich nur die Schwebealgen übrig. Wenn es gelingt sie zu reduzieren, wird wieder mehr CO2 im Wasser zur Verfügung stehen, der KH- Wert wird ansteigen, der pH- Wert sinken und die Unterwasserpflanzen (ich versuche es gerade mit __ Hornkraut) werden genügend Licht zur Photosynthese bekommen.

Was das Pflanzenwachstum allgemein betrifft, hat Eugen sicher recht, dass man ohne gutes Substrat keine hohen Erwartungen haben darf, was besonders auf Schwimmteiche zutrifft.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

